# iCloud et l'app TV Mac OS



## volosc (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

voici mon "problème".. j'ai sur mon mac une série de video.. elles commencent à prendre de la place et je n'en ai pas besoin tout les jours mais seulement  en cas besoin.. je les ai organisé avec la nouvelle app TV de mac os.. et je les retrouve donc sur mon apple tv.. c'est plutôt pas mal..

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'avoir toutes les videos dans iCloud.. et plus du tout sur mon mac.. 

DE plus, comment marche cette fonctionnalité  pour l'app TV: Les films et séries TV que vous avez déjà visionnés seront automatiquement supprimés de ce Mac. Vous pouvez les télécharger à nouveau à tout moment .. c'est vrai pour ce qui est dispo pour iTunes mais pour mes vidéos perso ca marche aussi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

